# Another Classy Move!



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

@ivandrocco felt the need to send me a thank you note for the rocketlaunch awhile back,







Thank you brother, this one probably won't get a whole lot of rest! &#55357;&#56397;
Eastern Standard Midnight Express Lancero.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice gesture! Classy indeed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Class act

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done !


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Great job @ivandracco


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Very classy indeed.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

There has been so much generosity going around this place. Probably a normal thing around here, but I'm pretty new and from California :grin2:

In all serious though, great stuff!


----------



## jesusdavid1970 (Mar 10, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> @ivandrocco felt the need to send me a thank you note for the rocketlaunch awhile back,
> View attachment 120273
> 
> Thank you brother, this one probably won't get a whole lot of rest! &#55357;&#56397;
> Eastern Standard Midnight Express Lancero.


I had the chance to get one at a Caldwell event and let me just say get you nubber out! Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

A solid move from Pats Nation.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Seriously....for my entire lifetime of this hobby I've see you BOTL do some extraordinary things when it comes to "giving" to others. I've gone through periods of my life where some family members don't even measure up to what you all do when it comes to unconditional giving. For some of the dramas that Forums tend to have happen I'll still take BOTL/SOTL over most of society any day.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

rondo said:


> a solid move from pats nation.


celtics nation


----------

